# 2008 Convention Information



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

ADBSI Clubs & Events

2008 Convention Information

The 2008 Convention will be held at the Palace Sation Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, NV located just minutes from the strip! For a discounted hotel rate, contact Palace Station Hotel & Casino at 800-634-3101. Refer to group code: PCIADBA
Tower rooms $85 Sun-Thurs/$145 Fri & Sat
Courtyard rooms $65 Sun-Thurs/$125 Fri & Sat (plus applicable tax & hotel service fees) Rooms are limited at this discounted rate, reservations must be made prior to January 23, 2008. First come, first served!

All attendees, $10.00 pre-registration fee required by Monday, February 18th. 
($20.00 registration fee charged at the door for those not pre-registered by the above date.)

How to pre-register for the 2008 Convention:

1 - Call the ADBA office (801)936-7513 between 10:30 am and 4:30 pm. Any of our representatives will be able to assist you. You can pay the $10.00 fee with a debit or credit card.

2- Fax the information to (801)936-4229, Attention: Heather "Convention Pre-Registration". Please include your credit card or debit card number, expiration date and 3 digit code (on the back). List the total number and the name of each person that will be attending the convention.

3 - Print a form (see below) or write the full name, address, phone number and email address of each attendee and mail along with check or money order to: 
ADBA
Attn: Heather, Conv Pre-Reg
P.O. Box 1771
Salt Lake City, UT 84110


----------

